# Cheapest Way To Start A Tshirt Company.



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Sooooo. Here is my situation.

I own 2 tshirt companys. One does opinion based tshirts and I have 10-15 designs.

The other just does off the way tshirts and I have about 40+ designs.

No fullfillment company will do the shirts on an order by order basis and not charge me 18$ a pop, wich gives me no room to make any sort of money at all.

I have had my first clothing store (with the opinionated tshirts) open for about a year and have been doing my own screen printing.

But I am no artist and I know screenprinting takes a lot of time and skill, none of wich I have. Lol. I mess up about half the shirts, I hate the cleanup, i hate burning the screens and putting emulsion on, I hate everything about screenprinting myself to be honest. But, it looks awesome on the shirts if somone who knows what they are doing does it. 

So here is my question.
I have a budget right now of about $2,000. I want to do stuff inhouse but ive just grown sick of screen printing. its not for me. lol. I see a lot of talking about die sublimation on these forums, or DTG, or Heat transfers. What is the cheapest to get into that gives you the best results? I was thinking about DTG and I posted about the printer im looking at here ( http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t46440.html ) and I have yet to decide if that is right for what im going to be doing.

Im honestly just looking for a bit of guidance.

Or if anyone knows of a company that will do things in an order by order basis I would be willing to pay 8-9 a shirt. Before I decided to stop screenprinting myself my webstore was selling about 75 shirts a week and I had 10 designs. Im adding 5 more for our summer line.


Let me know what you all think.

(Sorry for any grammer or spelling errors. Posting in a hurry.)


-MzM


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

It depends on your designs, but if you want to do one-offs with a look similar to screenprinting you should look into heatpress vinyl. It's not messy at all. You will be limited to a few colours per shirt but if you are doing simple designs that should not be a problem.

There are TONS of posts about vinyl - start searching the forums and you will find a lot of good stuff.

Here's a good one:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t10363.html


----------

